# how to get cut arms



## SnBdr190 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have pretty large bi's and tri's and theyre fairly strong, but no matter what i do i cant seem to get a "cut" look in my arms.  I do cardio and have sub 7% bodyfat, but i cant seem to get that chisled look.  Any ideas what i can do???


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 16, 2006)

Simple. Diet. What's your routine look like?


----------



## TheCurse (Mar 16, 2006)

ive got a nice benchmade automatic that might do the trick.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 16, 2006)

SnBdr190 said:
			
		

> I have pretty large bi's and tri's and theyre fairly strong, but no matter what i do i cant seem to get a "cut" look in my arms.  I do cardio and have sub 7% bodyfat, but i cant seem to get that chisled look.  Any ideas what i can do???



You have big arms and 7% body fat yet they aren't looking cut?

I can think of only a few scenarios:

Your numbers are off and/or you preception of big is grossly inaccruate.

They are cut, and you have some type of dysmorphia when you look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Darkkmind (Mar 17, 2006)

Have to agree with the pimp on that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 17, 2006)

Darkkmind said:
			
		

> Have to agree with the pimp on that.



As do I... <7% bodyfat is pretty damn lean... maybe post pictures or something.... what's your height and weight at 7% BF?


----------



## lioness (Mar 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You have big arms and 7% body fat yet they aren't looking cut?
> 
> I can think of only a few scenarios:
> 
> ...





			
				Darkkmind said:
			
		

> Have to agree with the pimp on that.



ditto.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 18, 2006)

How was the sub 7% measured? 

Website calculator
BIA
3-point, 7-point, 9-point?


----------

